# Wanted: 1" carbon fork



## Owsh (1 Feb 2021)

Hi all, I'm after a 1 inch carbon fork for a restoration project. Ideally threadless but happy either way.
Cheers,
Owain


----------



## Owsh (1 Feb 2021)

Should probably add ideally uncut steerer tube and for road bike


----------



## iluvmybike (1 Feb 2021)

Owsh said:


> Hi all, I'm after a 1 inch carbon fork for a restoration project. Ideally threadless but happy either way.
> Cheers,
> Owain


I may have - will need to get up in our loft and search it out to see if it is 1" or not - it is brand new uncut


----------



## Owsh (1 Feb 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> I may have - will need to get up in our loft and search it out to see if it is 1" or not - it is brand new uncut


Thanks, iluvmybike that would be much appreciated


----------



## iluvmybike (2 Feb 2021)

Owsh said:


> Thanks, iluvmybike that would be much appreciated


Have eventually found the forks but alas they are 11/8th"  Its a shame as they are a nice brand new 3T Rigida Pro carbon fork with an alu steerer. Sorry mate


----------



## Owsh (2 Feb 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> Have eventually found the forks but alas they are 11/8th"  Its a shame as they are a nice brand new 3T Rigida Pro carbon fork with an alu steerer. Sorry mate


Hey iluvmybime, no worries thanks so much for looking


----------



## walkman-man (3 Feb 2021)

I have a pair but come in bright yellow, so possibly not what you're after?


----------



## Owsh (3 Feb 2021)

walkman-man said:


> I have a pair but come in bright yellow, so possibly not what you're after?


Ooohh bright yellow, I'm curious! Walkman-man, have you got any pictures?


----------



## walkman-man (4 Feb 2021)

No pics as I first wanted to establish if you could actually be interested and imagined this would be someone who'd match the forks to a yellow frame or beater bike, but you wouldn't seem to be one of these or I'd imagined you'd have said so. But this could be academic though as I've just spotted your second post in the thread requesting that the forks must be one where it's steerer has been left uncut/be a long steerer, and I recall my forks were fitted to quite a small sized frame so definitely would be no good if you require a decent length of steerer.


----------



## Owsh (4 Feb 2021)

walkman-man said:


> No pics as I first wanted to establish if you could actually be interested and imagined this would be someone who'd match the forks to a yellow frame or beater bike, but you wouldn't seem to be one of these or I'd imagined you'd have said so. But this could be academic though as I've just spotted your second post in the thread requesting that the forks must be one where it's steerer has been left uncut/be a long steerer, and I recall my forks were fitted to quite a small sized frame so definitely would be no good if you require a decent length of steerer.


Ah no problem, I've got a 56cm frame so probably too short 🙁 thanks anyway 👍


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Feb 2021)

Not many 1" carbon forks were ever made. Try an eBay search for Look, Time or ITM Millennium (it may take a lot of scrolling, because your average eBay seller doesn't bother filling in details like steerer diameter). The Look ones usually have steel steerers and the others usually have carbon ones. They are not usually cheap NOS, and I wouldn't touch a used one unless there was a plausible reason why it was very low mileage.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2021)

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/forks/tifosi-1-700c-carbon-fork-with-eyelets/ ?


----------



## Owsh (5 Feb 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Not many 1" carbon forks were ever made. Try an eBay search for Look, Time or ITM Millennium (it may take a lot of scrolling, because your average eBay seller doesn't bother filling in details like steerer diameter). The Look ones usually have steel steerers and the others usually have carbon ones. They are not usually cheap NOS, and I wouldn't touch a used one unless there was a plausible reason why it was very low mileage.



Hi Rog, you're right there's not much out there at all, and what forks are out there have already been cut. Thanks for the advice 



vickster said:


> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/forks/tifosi-1-700c-carbon-fork-with-eyelets/ ?



Vickster, that tifosi fork is top of my list at the moment. The frame is Columbus brain though so I might stretch to the Columbus minimal fork 

https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/fram...yFo1xt8Pzf_c0ngXEbGMDN9nqo1wAMFRoCxCcQAvD_BwE


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Feb 2021)

Owsh said:


> for a restoration project.


As a matter of interest, are you looking to "restore" the frame by fitting a carbon fork like the one it used to have? Or is this an 'upgrade'?
Best of luck.


----------



## Owsh (9 Feb 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> As a matter of interest, are you looking to "restore" the frame by fitting a carbon fork like the one it used to have? Or is this an 'upgrade'?
> Best of luck.


Call off the hunt; new fork purchased! It's an upgrade. I've got what I think is a late 90s Peugeot competition frame with no forks. My plan is to have it sanded down and powder coated, and build it up with modern components. The aim is to make it as light as possible, within reason


----------



## Owsh (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2021)

Lovely colour


----------



## Owsh (10 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Lovely colour


I was tempted to colour match it but decided on something a little more understated


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2021)

would have looked a treat with the bright yellow someone mentioned.

I'm not sure i'd bother with the sand and powder coat, its a cracking period colour. period transfer other the scratch on the downtube?


----------



## Owsh (10 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> would have looked a treat with the bright yellow someone mentioned.
> 
> I'm not sure i'd bother with the sand and powder coat, its a cracking period colour. period transfer other the scratch on the downtube?


 I'm sure the yellow would have looked great! I know what you mean and I did consider it but the paint is much worse than the picture let's on. There's quite a lot of bubbling and the paint has a metallic finish that I don't think I could match. All the Peugeot decals had been removed by the previous owner which was actually great for me as I don't feel obligated to restore it back to the original 'Peugeot finish'


----------

